# I'm not scared I'm



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

just suffering from ......

Achluophobia Fear of darkness. 
Acousticophobia Fear of noise. 
Acrophobia Fear of heights. 
Agoraphobia Fear of open spaces or of being in crowded places. 
Ailurophobia Fear of cats. 
Alektorophobia Fear of chickens. 
Alliumphobia Fear of garlic. 
Allodoxaphobia Fear of opinions. 
Altophobia Fear of heights. 
Amaxophobia Fear of riding in a car.
Ambulophobia Fear of walking. 
Ancraophobia or Anemophobia Fear of wind. 
Androphobia Fear of men. 
Anglophobia Fear of England, English culture, etc. 
Anthrophobia Fear of flowers. 
Antlophobia Fear of floods. 
Anuptaphobia Fear of staying single. 
Apeirophobia Fear of infinity. 
Aphenphosmphobia Fear of being touched. 
Apiphobia Fear of bees. 
Apotemnophobia Fear of persons with amputations. Arachnephobia/Arachnophobia Fear of spiders. 
Arithmophobia Fear of numbers. 
Arrhenphobia Fear of men. Arsonphobia Fear of fire. 
Astraphobia/Astrapophobia Fear of thunder and lightning. 
Astrophobia Fear of stars/space. 
Ataxophobia Fear of disorder or untidiness. 
Atelophobia Fear of imperfection. 
Athazagoraphobia Fear of being forgotton or ignored or forgetting. 
Atychiphobia Fear of failure. 
Aurophobia Fear of gold. 
Automatonophobia Fear of ventriloquist's dummies, animatronic creatures, wax statues 
Automysophobia Fear of being dirty. 
Autophobia Fear of being alone or of oneself. 
Aviophobia/Aviatophobia Fear of flying. 

Bacillophobia Fear of microbes. 
Bacteriophobia Fear of bacteria. 
Bathmophobia Fear of stairs or steep slopes. 
Batophobia Fear of heights. 
Batrachophobia Fear of amphibians (like frogs) 
Belonephobia Fear of pins and needles. 
Bibliophobia Fear of books. 
Botanophobia Fear of plants. 
Brontophobia Fear of thunder and lightning.

Cacophobia Fear of ugliness. 
Cainophobia/Cainotophobia Fear of newness, novelty. 
Caligynephobia Fear of beautiful women. 
Carnophobia Fear of meat. 
Catagelophobia Fear of being ridiculed. 
Catoptrophobia Fear of mirrors. 
Cenophobia / Centophobia Fear of new things or ideas. 
Ceraunophobia Fear of thunder. 
Chaetophobia Fear of hair. 
Chionophobia Fear of snow. 
Chiraptophobia Fear of being touched. 
Chirophobia Fear of hands. 
Chorophobia Fear of dancing. 
Chrometophobia/Chrematophobia Fear of money. 
Chromophobia/Chromatophobia Fear of colors. 
Chronomentrophobia Fear of clocks. 
Cibophobia/Sitophobia/Sitiophobia Fear of food. 
Claustrophobia Fear of confined spaces. 
Climacophobia Fear of stairs. 
Clinophobia Fear of going to bed. 
Coimetrophobia Fear of cemeteries. 
Coulrophobia Fear of clowns. 
Cyberphobia Fear of computers. 
Cyclophobia Fear of bicycles. 
Cymophobia Fear of waves. 
Cynophobia Fear of dogs. 

Demophobia Fear of crowds. 
Dendrophobia Fear of trees. 
Dentophobia Fear of dentists. 
Didaskaleinophobia Fear of going to school. 
Dipsophobia Fear of drinking. 
Dishabiliophobia Fear of undressing in front of someone. 
Dromophobia Fear of crossing streets. 

Eisoptrophobia Fear of mirrors. 
Elurophobia Fear of cats. 
Emetophobia Fear of vomiting. 
Entomophobia Fear of insects.
Ephebiphobia Fear of teenagers. 
Epistaxiophobia Fear of nosebleeds. 
Equinophobia Fear of horses. 
Ergophobia Fear of work. 

Felinophobia Fear of cats. 

Gamophobia Fear of marriage. 
Geliophobia Fear of laughter. 
Genophobia Fear of sex. 
Gephyrophobia, Gephydrophobia, or Gephysrophobia Fear of crossing bridges.
Gerascophobia Fear of growing old.
Glossophobia Fear of speaking in public or of trying to speak. Gynephobia/Gynophobia Fear of women. 

Haphephobia/Haptephobia Fear of being touched. 
Harpaxophobia Fear of being robbed. 
Heliophobia Fear of the sun. 
Hemophobia/Hemaphobia/Hematophobia Fear of blood. 
Hierophobia Fear of priests or sacred things. 
Hominophobia Fear of men. 
Hylophobia Fear of forests.

Iatrophobia Fear of doctors. 
Ichthyophobia Fear of fish. 

Judeophobia Fear of Jews. 

Keraunophobia Fear of thunder and lightning. 
Kymophobia Fear of waves. 

Lachanophobia Fear of vegetables. 
Ligyrophobia Fear of loud noises. 
Limnophobia Fear of lakes. 
Liticaphobia Fear of lawsuits. 
Lockiophobia Fear of childbirth.
Logizomechanophobia Fear of computers. 
Logophobia Fear of words. 
Lygophobia Fear of darkness. 

Macrophobia Fear of long waits. 
Mageirocophobia Fear of cooking. 
Maieusiophobia Fear of childbirth. 
Megalophobia Fear of large things. 
Melissophobia Fear of bees. 
Methyphobia Fear of alcohol. 
Microphobia Fear of small things. 
Misophobia Fear of being contaminated with dirt/germs. 
Monophobia Fear of solitude or being alone. 
Motorphobia Fear of automobiles. 
Musophobia/Murophobia Fear of mice.

Necrophobia Fear of death / dead things. 
Neophobia Fear of anything new. 
Nosocomephobia Fear of hospitals. 
Numerophobia Fear of numbers. 

Ochlophobia Fear of crowds or mobs. 
Ophidiophobia Fear of snakes. 
Ophthalmophobia Fear of being stared at. 
Ornithophobia Fear of birds. 

Pedophobia Fear of children. 
Peladophobia Fear of bald people. 
Phasmophobia Fear of ghosts. 
Placophobia Fear of tombstones. 
Plutophobia Fear of wealth. 
Pogonophobia Fear of beards. 
Potamophobia Fear of rivers or running water. 
Pteronophobia Fear of being tickled by feathers.
Pupaphobia fear of puppets. 
Pyrophobia Fear of fire. 

Rhytiphobia Fear of getting wrinkles. 
Rupophobia Fear of dirt. 

Scolionophobia Fear of school. 
Selachophobia Fear of sharks. 
Sesquipedalophobia Fear of long words. 

Tachophobia Fear of speed. 
Technophobia Fear of technology. 
Telephonophobia Fear of telephones. 
Testophobia Fear of taking tests. 
Theophobia Fear of gods or religion. 
Trypanophobia Fear of injections. 

Venustraphobia Fear of beautiful women. 
Verbophobia Fear of words. 
Verminophobia Fear of germs. 
Vestiphobia Fear of clothing. 

Xenoglossophobia Fear of foreign languages. 

Zoophobia Fear of animals


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*and*

Human World

The women of the Tiwi tribe in the South Pacific are married at birth.

When Albert Einstein died, his final words died with him. The nurse at his side didn't understand German.

St Patrick, the patron saint of Ireland, was not Irish.

The lance ceased to be an official battle weapon in the British Army in 1927.

St. John was the only one of the 12 Apostles to die a natural death.

Many sailors used to wear gold earrings so that they could afford a proper burial when they died.

Some very Orthodox Jew refuse to speak Hebrew, believing it to be a language reserved only for the Prophets.

A South African monkey was once awarded a medal and promoted to the rank of corporal during World War I.

Born 4 January 1838, General Tom Thumb's growth slowed at the age of 6 months, at 5 years he was signed to the circus by P.T. Barnum, and at adulthood reached a height of only 1 metre.

Because they had no proper rubbish disposal system, the streets of ancient Mesopotamia became literally knee-deep in rubbish.

The Toltecs, Seventh-century native Mexicans, went into battle with wooden swords so as not to kill their enemies.

China banned the pigtail in 1911 as it was seen as a symbol of feudalism.

The Amayra guides of Bolivia are said to be able to keep pace with a trotting horse for a distance of 100 kilometres.

Sliced bread was patented by a jeweller, Otto Rohwedder, in 1928. He had been working on it for 16 years, having started in 1912.

Before it was stopped by the British, it was the not uncommon for women in some areas of India to choose to be burnt alive on their husband's funeral pyre.

Ivan the terrible claimed to have 'deflowered thousands of virgins and butchered a similar number of resulting offspring'.

Before the Second World War, it was considered a sacrilege to even touch an Emperor of Japan.

An American aircraft in Vietnam shot itself down with one of its own missiles.

The Anglo-Saxons believed Friday to be such an unlucky day that they ritually slaughtered any child unfortunate enough to be born on that day.

During the eighteenth century, laws had to be brought in to curb the seemingly insatiable appetite for gin amongst the poor. Their annual intake was as much as five million gallons.

Ancient drinkers warded off the devil by clinking their cups

The Nobel Prize resulted form a late change in the will of Alfred Nobel, who did not want to be remembered after his death as a propagator of violence - he invented dynamite.

The cost of the first pay-toilets installed in England was tuppence.

Pogonophobia is the fear of beards.

In 1647 the English Parliament abolished Christmas.

Mao Rse-Tang, the first chairman of the Chinese Communist Party, was born 26 December 1893. Before his rise to power, he occupied the humble position of Assistant Librarian at the University of Peking.

Coffee is the second largest item of international commerce in the world. The largest is petrol.

King George III was declared violently insane in 1811, 9 years before he died.

In Ancient Peru, when a woman found an 'ugly' potato, it was the custom for her to push it into the face of the nearest man.

For Roman Catholics, 5 January is St Simeon Stylites' Day. He was a fifth-century hermit who showed his devotion to God by spending literally years sitting on top of a huge flagpole.

When George I became King of England in 1714, his wife did not become Queen. He placed her under house arrest for 32 years.

The richest 10 per cent of the French people are approximately fifty times better off than the poorest 10 per cent.

Henry VII was the only British King to be crowned on the field of battle

During World War One, the future Pope John XXIII was a sergeant in the Italian Army.

Richard II died aged 33 in 1400. A hole was left in the side of his tomb so people could touch his royal head, but 376 years later some took advantage of this and stole his jawbone.

The magic word "Abracadabra" was originally intended for the specific purpose of curing hay fever.

The Puritans forbade the singing of Christmas Carols, judging them to be out of keeping with the true spirit of Christmas.

Albert Einstein was once offered the Presidency of Israel. He declined saying he had no head for problems.

Uri Geller, the professional psychic was born on December 20 1946. As to the origin of his alleged powers, Mr Geller maintains that they come from the distant planet of Hoova.

Ralph and Carolyn Cummins had 5 children between 1952 and 1966, all were born on the 20 February.

John D. Rockefeller gave away over US$ 500,000,000 during his lifetime.

Only 1 child in 20 are born on the day predicted by the doctor.

In the 1970's, the Rhode Island Legislature in the US entertained a proposal that there be a $2 tax on every act of sexual intercourse in the State.

Widows in equatorial Africa actually wear sackcloth and ashes when attending a funeral.

The 'Hundred Years War' lasted 116 years.

The British did not release the body of Napoleon Bonaparte to the French until twenty days after his death.

Admiral Lord Nelson was less than 1.6 metres tall.

John Glenn, the American who first orbited the Earth, was showered with 3,529 tonnes of ticker tape when he got back.

Native American Indians used to name their children after the first thing they saw as they left their tepees subsequent to the birth. Hence such strange names as Sitting Bull and Running Water.

Catherine the First of Russia, made a rule that no man was allowed to get drunk at one of her parties before nine o'clock.

Queen Elizabeth I passed a law which forced everyone except for the rich to wear a flat cap on Sundays.

In 1969 the shares of the Australian company 'Poseidon' were worth $1, one year later they were worth $280 each.

Julius Caesar wore a laurel wreath to cover the onset of baldness.

Ernest Bevin, Minister of Labour during World War II, left school at the age of eleven.

At the age of 12, Martin Luther King became so depressed he tried committing suicide twice, by jumping out of his bedroom window.

It is illegal to be a prostitute in Siena, Italy, if your name is Mary.

The Turk's consider it considered unlucky to step on a piece of bread.

The authorities do not allow tourists to take pictures of Pygmies in Zambia.

The Dutch in general prefer their french fries with mayonnaise.

Upon the death of F.D. Roosevelt, Harry S Truman became the President of America on 12 April 1945. The initial S in the middle of his name doesn't in fact mean anything. Both his grandfathers had names beginning with 'S', and so Truman's mother didn't want to disappoint either of them.

Sir Isaac Newton was obsessed with the occult and the supernatural.

One of Queen Victoria's wedding gifts was a 3 metre diameter, half tonne cheese.

Alexander Graham Bell, the inventor of the telephone, never phoned his wife or his mother, they were both deaf.

It was considered unfashionable for Venetian women, during the Renaissance to have anything but silvery-blonde hair.

Queen Victoria was one of the first women ever to use chloroform to combat pain during childbirth.

Peter the Great had the head of his wife's lover cut off and put into a jar of preserving alcohol, which he then ordered to be placed by her bed.

The car manufacturer Henry Ford was awarded Hitler's Grand Cross of the Supreme Order of the German Eagle. Henry Ford was the inventor of the assembly line, and Hitler used this knowledge of the assembly line to speed up production, and to create better and interchangeable products.

Atilla the Hun is thought to have been a dwarf.

The warriors tribes of Ethiopia used to hang the testicles of those they killed in battle on the ends of their spears.

On 15 April 1912 the SS Titanic sunk on her maiden voyage and over 1,500 people died. Fourteen years earlier a novel was published by Morgan Robertson which seemed to foretell the disaster. The book described a ship the same size as the Titanic which crashes into an iceberg on its maiden voyage on a misty April night. The name of Robertson's fictional ship was the Titan.

There are over 200 religious denominations in the United States.

Eau de Cologne was originally marketed as a way of protecting yourself against the plague.

Charles the Simple was the grandson of Charles the Bald, both were rulers of France.

Theodor Herzi, the Zionist leader who was born on May 2 1860, once had the astonishing idea of converting Jews to Christianity as a way of combating anti-Semitism.

The women of an African tribe make themselves more attractive by permanently scaring their faces.

Augustus II, the Elector of Saxony and King of Poland seemed to have a prodigious sexual appetite, and fathered hundreds of illegitimate children during his lifetime.

Some moral purists in the Middle Ages believed that women's ears ought to be covered up because the Virgin May had conceived a child through them.

Hindus don't like dying in bed, they prefer to die beside a river.

While at Havard University, Edward Kennedy was suspended for cheating on a Spanish exam.

It is a criminal offence to drive around in a dirty car in Russia.

The Emperor Caligula once decided to go to war with the Roman God of the sea, Poseidon, and ordered his soldiers to throw their spears into the water at random.

The Ecuadorian poet, José Olmedo, has a statue in his honour in his home country. But, unable to commission a sculptor, due to limited funds, the government brought a second-hand statue .. Of the English poet Lord Byron.

In 1726, at only 7 years old, Charles Sauson inherited the post of official executioner.

Sir Winston Churchill rationed himself to 15 cigars a day.

On 7 January 1904 the distress call 'CQD' was introduced. 'CQ' stood for 'Seek You' and 'D' for 'Danger'. This lasted only until 1906 when it was replaced with 'SOS'.

Though it is forbidden by the Government, many Indians still adhere to the caste system which says that it is a defilement for even the shadow of a person from a lowly caste to fall on a Brahman ( a member of the highest priestly caste).

In parts of Malaya, the women keep harems of men.

The childrens' nursery rhyme 'Ring-a-Ring-a-Roses' actually refers to the Black Death which killed about 30 million people in the fourteenth-century.

The word 'denim' comes from 'de Nimes', Nimes being the town the fabric was originally produced.

During the reign of Elizabeth I, there was a tax put on men's beards.

Idi Amin, one of the most ruthless tyrants in the world, before coming to power, served in the British Army.

Some Eskimos have been known to use refrigerators to keep their food from freezing.

It is illegal to play tennis in the streets of Cambridge.

Custer was the youngest General in US history, he was promoted at the age of 23.

It costs more to send someone to reform school than it does to send them to Eton.

The American pilot Charles Lindbergh received the Service Cross of the German Eagle form Hermann Goering in 1938.

The active ingredient in Chinese Bird's nest soup is saliva.

Marie Currie, who twice won the Nobel Prize, and discovered radium, was not allowed to become a member of the prestigious French Academy because she was a woman.

It was quite common for the men of Ancient Greece to exercise in public .. naked.

John Paul Getty, once the richest man in the world, had a payphone in his mansion.

Iceland is the world's oldest functioning democracy.

Adolf Eichmann (responsible for countless Jewish deaths during World war II), was originally a travelling salesman for the Vacuum Oil Co. of Austria.

The national flag of Italy was designed by Napoleon Bonaparte.

The Matami Tribe of West Africa play a version of football, the only difference being that they use a human skull instead of a more normal ball.

John Winthrop introduced the fork to the American dinner table for the first time on 25 June 1630.

Elizabeth Blackwell, born in Bristol, England on 3 February 1821, was the first woman in America to gain an M.D. degree.

Abraham Lincoln was shot with a Derringer.

The great Russian leader, Lenin died 21 January 1924, suffering from a degenerative brain disorder. At the time of his death his brain was a quarter of its normal size.

When shipped to the US, the London bridge ( thought by the new owner to be the more famous Tower Bridge ) was classified by US customs to be a 'large antique'.

Sir Winston Churchill was born in a ladies' cloakroom after his mother went into labour during a dance at Blenheim Palace.

In 1849, David Atchison became President of the United States for just one day, and he spent most of the day sleeping.

Between the two World War's, France was controlled by forty different governments.

The 'Crystal Palace' at the Great Exhibition of 1851, contained 92 900 square metres of glass.

It was the custom in Ancient Rome for the men to place their right hand on their testicles when taking an oath. The modern term 'testimony' is derived from this tradition.

Sir Winston Churchill's mother was descended from a Red Indian.

The study of stupidity is called 'monology'.

Hindu men believe(d) it to be unluckily to marry a third time. They could avoid misfortune by marring a tree first. The tree ( his third wife ) was then burnt, freeing him to marry again.

More money is spent each year on alcohol and cigarettes than on Life insurance.

In 1911 3 men were hung for the murder of Sir Edmund Berry at Greenbury Hill, their last names were Green, Berry , and Hill.

A firm in Britain sold fall-out shelters for pets.

During the seventeen century , the Sultan of Turkey ordered his entire harem of women drowned, and replace with a new one.

Lady Astor once told Winston Churchill 'if you were my husband, I would poison your coffee'. His reply …' if you were my wife, I would drink it ! '.

There are no clocks in Las Vegas casinos.

The Great Pyramid of Giza consists of 2,300,000 blocks each weighing 2.5 tons.

On 9 February 1942, soap rationing began in Britain.

Paul Revere was a dentist.

The Budget speech on April 17 1956 saw the introduction of Premium Savings Bonds into Britain. The machine which picks the winning numbers is called "Ernie", an abbreviation, which stands for' electronic random number indicator equipment'.

Chop-suey is not a native Chinese dish, it was created in California by Chinese immigrants.

The Russian mystic, Rasputin, was the victim of a series of murder attempts on this day in 1916. The assassins poisoned, shot and stabbed him in quick succession, but they found they were unable to finish him off. Rasputin finally succumbed to the ice-cold waters of a river.

Bonnie Prince Charlie, the leader of the Jacobite rebellion to depose of George II of England, was born 31 December 1720. Considered a great Scottish hero, he spent his final years as a drunkard in Rome.

The Liberal Prime Minister, William Gladstone, was born of the 29th December 1809. Apparently, as a result of his strong Puritan impulses, Gladstone kept a selection of whips in his cellar with which he regularly chastised himself.

A parthenophobic has a fear of virgins.

South American gauchos were known to put raw steak under their saddles before starting a day's riding, in order to tenderise the meat.

There are 240 white dots in a Pacman arcade game.

In 1939 the US political party 'The American Nazi Party' had 200,000 members.

King Solomon of Israel had about 700 wives as well as hundreds of mistresses.

Urine was once used to wash clothes.

North American Indian, Sitting Bull, died on 15 December 1890. His bones were laid to rest in North Dakota, but a business group wanted him moved to a 'more natural' site in South Dakota. Their campaign was rejected so they stole the bones, and they now reside in Sitting Bull Park, South Dakota.

St Nicholas, the original Father Christmas, is the patron saint of thieves, virgins and communist Russia.

Dublin is home of the Fairy Investigation Society.

Fourteen million people were killed in World War I, twenty million died in a flu epidemic in the years that followed.

People in Siberia often buy milk frozen on a stick.

Princess Ann was the only competitor at the 1976 Montreal Olympics that did not have to undergo a sex test.

Ethelred the Unready, King of England in the Tenth-century, spent his wedding night in bed with his wife and his mother-in-law.

Coffins which are due for cremation are usually made with plastic handles.

Blackbird, who was the chief of Omaha Indians, was buried sitting on his favourite horse.

The two highest IQ's ever recorded (on a standard test) both belong to women.

The Tory Prime Minister, Benjamin Disreali, was born 21 December 1804. He was noted for his oratory and had a number of memorable exchanges in the House with his great rival William Gladstone. Asked what the difference between a calamity and a misfortune was Disreali replied: 'If Gladstone fell into the Thames it would be a misfortune, but if someone pulled him out again, it would be a calamity'.

The Imperial Throne of Japan has been occupied by the same family for the last thirteen hundred years.

In the seventeenth-century a Boston man was sentenced to two hours in the stocks for obscene behaviour, his crime, kissing his wife in a public place on a Sunday.

President Kaunda of Zambia once threatened to resign if his fellow countrymen didn't stop drinking so much alcohol.

Due to staggering inflation in the 1920's, 4,000,000,000,000,000,000 German marks were worth 1 US dollar.

Gorgias of Epirus was born during preparation of his mothers funeral.

The city of New York contains a district called 'Hell's Kitchen'.

The city of Hiroshima left the Industrial Promotion Centre standing as a monument the atomic bombing.

During the Medieval Crusades, transporting bodies off the battlefield for burial was a major problem, this was solved by carrying a huge cauldron into the Holy wars, boiling down the bodies, and taking only the bones with them.

A ten-gallon hat holds three-quarters of a gallon.

George Washington grew marijuana in his garden.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Kev,

I suspect your actual phobia is fear of campsites, but somehow that one isn't in your list!


SD :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What about 
Amnesia, or did you forget that one :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi SD, I went to Driffield Steam rally at the weekend, got parked up to a really nice couple, then they fired up the "diesel" genny, by this time it was too full to move, there were 3 more gennys close by, by 10:30pm they had all been turned off, but what a bloody row until then, I like camp-sites now, I don't know what I was bothered about, now I know where they all are I can stay away from all these inconsiderate people.

I for got Amnesia.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do they need genys on at all for a short stay.

I have never owed a geny or an inverter camped,caravaned and m/h`d for 35 years.
Am i missing something?

Dave p


ps Amnesia, gran used to say it was a fear of forgetting. Not that she forgot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Air con mate, one warmish day and some folk can'r cope, it's bit like these damn water bottles, when I were a lad you were lucky if you saw a bottle of pop, now we have to carry the damn things around in case we walk into a bloody desert or something, don't get me started.

Kev.

As for phones, we had one at the end of our road, i must have used it at least twice in ten years, now we have to be contactable at all times, what the hell for?

Grr.

As for ear and nose hair...............


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/s/#1TzOt4/www.behance.net/Gallery/Glennz-Tee-Store-Designs/149088/

Kev


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

Native American Indians used to name their children after the first thing they saw as they left their tepees subsequent to the birth. Hence such strange names as Sitting Bull and Running Water. 

What happened to two dogs fornicating???


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> http://www.stumbleupon.com/s/#1TzOt4/www.behance.net/Gallery/Glennz-Tee-Store-Designs/149088/


Excellent!

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev

Can I ask you to co operate with me?

I suffer with Pinaciphobia... so please, next time could you just do a link to the websites . 


Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorman said:


> Quote:
> 
> Native American Indians used to name their children after the first thing they saw as they left their tepees subsequent to the birth. Hence such strange names as Sitting Bull and Running Water.
> 
> What happened to two dogs fornicating???


groan.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Can I ask you to co operate with me?
> 
> ...


Could you enlighten me as to why.

I ask because, some of our colleague members are getting on a bit, and can navigate around this site quite well, but wouldn't bother to click a link, not to mention, the chance that I might inadvertantly link them to a site which could cause harm to a computer, I tend not to follow links which might be a little dodgy, as I'm sure applies to others.

also, if they are a little arthritic, all this clicking can be painful, this is Why I prefer to just paste the content, less risk to the elderly that way.

Kev.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Could you enlighten me as to why.


I did , I suffer with Pinaciphobia

It's a long story but bear with me...

It all started about 5 or 6 years ago when my wife who retired early with me decided to go back to work after a couple of years of retirement... I think she missed the excitement of business.

That left me to do all the housework and those jobs that the woman of the house normally does.... I think that this has something to do with it too... sort of emasculating it was.

Then she started leaving these lists all over the house ...pinned to places that things needed doing.... well you can imagine what with the emasculation and the feeling that I was a "kept" man I flipped and now whenever I see a list I just have to go off and put on a pinny .

So please save me the embarrassment and pain ....and don't do lists on here or I may flip again :lol:

Mike


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

:roll: Kevophobia, anyone? :twisted:

Bob L

PS Kev, :?: what is the 'phobia' to describe the fear of SWMBO finding out that one is:

<<spending/spent far too much time on that blessed PC/MHF, again, and why haven't you done this & that....etc...etc...blah...blah.....??>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Could you enlighten me as to why.
> ...


get a grip man, :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev.

PS I have a list here somewhere of the stuff which needs doing TODAY.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bob44 said:


> :roll: Kevophobia, anyone? :twisted:
> 
> Bob L
> 
> ...


Is it have a go at Kev day on ere or wot.

Wish you let a bloke know.

You men are all the same.

Kev.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> .....I ask because, some of our colleague members are getting on a bit, and can navigate around this site quite well, but wouldn't bother to click a link, not to mention, the chance that I might inadvertantly link them to a site which could cause harm to a computer, I tend not to follow links which might be a little dodgy, as I'm sure applies to others.
> 
> also, if they are a little arthritic, all this clicking can be painful, this is Why I prefer to just paste the content, less risk to the elderly that way.
> 
> Kev.


Kev

I find your post somewhat insulting.

I will be 76 next birthday and after an accident a couple of years ago have some difficulty with mouse manipulation but none with surfing the www.

As for your comment:
that I might inadvertantly link them to a site which could cause harm to a computer 
I suggest you might take lessons from some of the elderly you evidently feel are by and large incapable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

autostratus said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > .....I ask because, some of our colleague members are getting on a bit, and can navigate around this site quite well, but wouldn't bother to click a link, not to mention, the chance that I might inadvertantly link them to a site which could cause harm to a computer, I tend not to follow links which might be a little dodgy, as I'm sure applies to others.
> ...


Well someones either lost their sense of humour or your taking the mickey, not sure which, but just in case you're deadly serious, You have my most humble apology, but it was said very much tongue in cheek, as one or two of my faculties is on the wain.

It is not impossible to link to a dangerous site, in fact it is extremely easy to do as the following link proves EXTREMELY DANGEROUS LINK, CLICK AT YOUR PERIL.

Kev.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Kev
> 
> I find your post somewhat insulting.
> 
> ...


A smiley* or two might have lightened up your post.
In their absence I could only conclude that you were serious and replied as such.

* Smileys/Emoticons can be found to the left of the panel in which you compose or reply to a post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It wouldn't have been tongue in cheek then would it though. and if you look through my posts I often use smiley, even extended ones,   :? 8O  I often am very tongue in cheek and most get it, but you can't please everyone all the time, and I rarely set out to offend, but sometimes do.

More to the point did you dare follow the link.

On a serious note, did you have to retake the driving test, or is it a paper exercise now, I find it a bit scary that they would let me out onto the road when I reach that great old age, it'd be a case of I'd have to drive because I'll surely not be able to walk by then.

Kev.


----------

